# How To Start A Satellite Television Provider Company



## Kyle_Carpenter

I have searched, and searched to try and find out how to start my own satellite TV provider company, I want to start it because we have tons of major cable companies, and only two major satellite companies. Their needs to be more competition and more choice. I want to have more channels for less after we hit up some revenue. I want to perfect the satellite VOD system. I also want to perfect so customer rarely lose signals due to storms It may sound crazy but to not lose a signal even with a very severe storm, but the technology is there the military uses it. You don't think they'd ever lose satellite communications do you? What my company would need to do is to find a cheaper than ten million dollars per dish alternative. I want to know how much it would cost and what steps, I am Computer Savvy, but not so much with satellite or engineering. I am not rich so I'd also need to know how to get the money. Please Help This Is My Dream!


----------



## SayWhat?

> I am Computer Savvy, but not so much with satellite or engineering. I am not rich so I'd also need to know how to get the money.


Once you get about a $100 million and a staff of satellite engineers and lawyers and possibly contracts with companies to build and launch satellites .........


----------



## photostudent

No problem. Just outsource the whole enterprise to China.


----------



## MysteryMan

Kyle_Carpenter said:


> I have searched, and searched to try and find out how to start my own satellite TV provider company, I want to start it because we have tons of major cable companies, and only two major satellite companies. Their needs to be more competition and more choice. I want to have more channels for less after we hit up some revenue. I want to perfect the satellite VOD system. I also want to perfect so customer rarely lose signals due to storms It may sound crazy but to not lose a signal even with a very severe storm, but the technology is there the military uses it. You don't think they'd ever lose satellite communications do you? What my company would need to do is to find a cheaper than ten million dollars per dish alternative. I want to know how much it would cost and what steps, I am Computer Savvy, but not so much with satellite or engineering. I am not rich so I'd also need to know how to get the money. Please Help This Is My Dream!


A noble idea. Unfortunately the start up cost is out of your reach.


----------



## James Long

The first two things you'll need is permission to broadcast and money. Permission to broadcast comes from the FCC ... and you'll be competing against major companies that know what they are doing. While DISH and DirecTV are the most visible satellite companies there are others out there who have been trying for years to get permission to broadcast. Of the dozen companies that "had a dream" back in the 80's to run consumer direct to home satellite services only two have survived. Four others that actually made it to space and provided a service were purchased by the remaining two. The others who received allocations (a place to put their satellite) never got to launch and either merged with the two successful companies or returned their allocations.

If you want to do DBS note that the prime locations are taken. Until the FCC opens up new DBS locations you won't have a service. If you want to use other satellite services the easiest way to get space would be to find a carrier with a license and lease space. Otherwise it is a very long process where only experienced companies (or those who started 20-30 years ago) have succeeded.

Everything costs money, satellites more so. Keeping prices low and the bills paid are conflicting goals. Especially if you want to invest in military grade technology.

If you want to continue your dream start with the past ... Look in to how the business was started and how it has grown. Look at how participants have failed. And see if you can avoid those failures - once you have the money to even try.


----------



## Nick

If you are successful, remember you got your start right here at DBSTalk.com. We _will_ expect a discount! :sure:


----------



## SayWhat?

I guess you could start with a conference call with Donald Trump and Richard Branson.

Bill Gates might have a few extra bucks to get into the broadcast business; MSNTV anybody?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Being honest about this...

It's a noble thought, perhaps... but falls under the category of IF you have to ask on a forum like this, then you're so far behind the starting curve that it seems like a non-starter.

It's a lot like wine... IF you want to start a wine company from the ground up... it takes a lot of money and MANY years because you have to find the land and seed the crops (grapes) and wait for them to grow and then harvest and make wine and then store for a while to let the wine mature... so it takes a lot of knowhow, money, and patience to get to the point where you have an actual product to sell.


----------



## Kev

It would be a very hard business to get into because it is "mature". Dish and DirecTV already have huge toe holds in the market and a third player probably would not be viable at this time. Consider that millions of Americans now have at least 3 if not as many as 5 choices for TV service (Dish, Direct, Cable Co, phone co and local microwave services).
The cost of such an undertaking would probably be close to a trillion dollars minimum and it is highly unlikely that you would ever make that back.


----------



## peano

Best bet is to buy Bell TV. Everything is already in place. They have never made a profit and Bell is now investing in fiber and looking to dump their satellite division.

Not sure if the 91 and 82 slots could be licenced for the US. Not a huge issue since it is not illegal to sub to Canadian satellite in America.


----------



## James Long

peano said:


> Not a huge issue since it is not illegal to sub to Canadian satellite in America.


Actually, it is. The receive dish _*must*_ be licensed to receive all but a select list of satellites. DISH and DirecTV have requested and received bulk licenses for their use of Canadian satellites at 129, 72.5/72.7 and the Mexican satellite at 77. But without the license, you're breaking a law.

One would need FCC permission to serve US customers from Bell's location ... or any other location not on the pre-approved list. Plus Canada would likely object to the use of those satellites in the US since they are licensed for Canadian service.


----------



## FTA Michael

Way back when, I read a letter in the Playboy Advisor. (See, I read the articles, too.) The letter said that being a pimp looked like it was fun and profitable, so how does one become a pimp? The short answer said that if you have to ask, it'll never happen.

Serving millions of viewers is a much nobler ambition, but the answer is pretty similar. If the OP is really, really serious, I'd suggest renting an existing Ku-band transponder and sending out a bunch of channels to folks like me with medium-sized dishes. Pretty much what the FreeDBS folks (http://www.freedbs.org/) have said they they're going to do. Really. Any day now.


----------



## MIKE0616

FTA Michael said:


> Way back when, I read a letter in the Playboy Advisor. (See, I read the articles, too.) The letter said that being a pimp looked like it was fun and profitable, so how does one become a pimp? The short answer said that if you have to ask, it'll never happen.
> 
> Serving millions of viewers is a much nobler ambition, but the answer is pretty similar. If the OP is really, really serious, I'd suggest renting an existing Ku-band transponder and sending out a bunch of channels to folks like me with medium-sized dishes. *Pretty much what the FreeDBS folks (http://www.freedbs.org/) have said they they're going to do. Really. Any day now.*


Hold your breath for that one to happen. Only if you look really good in blue, that is. :lol:


----------



## kenglish

You'd just have to buy out one of the existing players, since virtually all of the (U.S. Domestic) DBS satellite space is taken.
You DO have a strong personal relationship with your banker, don't you?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Did the OP go and start his company? 'cause he hasn't been back to the thread.


----------



## matt

He's probably off crying the way ya'll broke his heart.


----------



## James Long

Last login one minute after posting the question ... but one can read threads without logging in.


----------



## yosoyellobo

To bad I have an extra ten million I might have been willing to invest in his venture.


----------



## SayWhat?

When can we add KC* to the list of acronyms?


----------



## thespaceghost

I love the part about never losing signal in a storm :lol:


----------



## kenglish

thespaceghost said:


> I love the part about never losing signal in a storm :lol:


Use low-band VHF channels. The FCC says they will work "just fine".


----------

